# Ellen's Rescue Remedies Appeal!



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

I got this in an email tonight, thought I would share....

Dear All

A mother and a friend of our rescue told her child about the plight of the strays and what rescue means ... the following is the result! 
"When we went to pick up Sydney up [a Rescue Remedies dog] to foster him, my daughter Ellen asked lots of questions about strays and as I've always been honest with her so I told her the truth - no sugar coating - understandably she was very upset and it was tears before bedtime. 
I felt bad and maybe shouldn't of told her quite so much but maybe that's half the problem in this society. 
We are seen as a nation of animal lovers through our rose tinted glasses and perhaps if we all told our children the truth the next generation of animal owners will more a lot more responsible. 
Anyway through the tears and the 'Its not fair' and 'why can't WE have them all?' questions she decided to raise some money for the rescue. 
As her big love is books she has chosen to do a sponsored book read starting Monday 28th March for 7 days.

Please email and share this link with everyone you know and help her raise the money to save more dogs".

Ellen is just 7 years old - she made this film and we hope you are able to support her and us.

YouTube - Ellen's 'Rescue Remedies' Appeal

In the words of Ellen 'Thank you........................very much!

The Rescue Remedies Team 
Rescue Remedies - Rescue Remedies Dogs 
Terrier Rescue - Home Sweet Home 
Staffie terrier rescue from pounds in london and england death row dog - Staffie Rescue Homepage


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

If anyone would like to sponsor Ellen with her sponsored book read you can do so via either:

Sponsor form link is Sponsor Forms Online | Rescue Remedies Sponsored Book Read

Or

Directly through PayPal via this link: Rescue Remedies - Donate By Paypal 
Please remember to put 'ELLENS APPEAL' in the instruction to sellers box so we can keep track of how much she has raised.

You can also get updates on her progress on her appeal thread on our forum: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Ellen's Rescue Remedies appeal

Thank you!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Bless her, what a lovely thing to do! Have sponsored her


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you for supporting her, it is much appreciated


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Ellens mum Lorraine:

Ellen has done brilliantly and has read 34 books in 7 days! Im very proud of her! We're doing a little thank you and a total raised video after school today so I will post that when its done.

We also have a larger local newspaper coming round this evening to get her picture for a write up that will come out on Thursday so hopefully we will get some more pennies from that.

Thanks for everyones support and here is the video ...

xxx Lorraine xxx

YouTube - Ellens reveal video

If you appreciate Ellens efforts and wish to add to the amount raised it is not too late donate.

A big thank you to everyone who has supported Ellens fundraising initiative.


----------

